# Geauga County: Farmers, hunters feed the hungry



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

GEAUGA COUNTY -- 'Tis the season for blaze orange and hunters out the door before the sun comes up.









More...


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i was at geauga meats and channel 3 was there with a crew.


----------

